# I'm off to the Tokyo Dome Orchid Show!



## neo-guy (Feb 9, 2009)

I leave tomorrow for the Japan Grand Prix International Orchid Show! This is probably one of the world's largest orchid shows. 

I will be participating as an international judge on Friday, and will plan on taking my pictures on that day. I hear the crowds on Saturday are HUGE!!

Has anyone gone before? Any tips or suggestions?

Thanks,
Peter T.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 9, 2009)

What a fabulous opportunity! Have a great time!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 9, 2009)

Oooh....so jealous. Better take tons of photos! :drool:


----------



## paphioland (Feb 9, 2009)

awesome. Have fun.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2009)

Get there early and bring a sweater.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 9, 2009)

Do they have a webpage? There never seems to be a lot of info about this one online.


----------



## Jorch (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice!!! I was planning to go this year but couldn't make it. I'll go next year though!!

Please take lots of pictures to share with us! The displays I have seen in the past are SUPERB!! :clap:

Have a safe and wonderful trip!


----------



## Hien (Feb 9, 2009)

The imagination is stretched to the limit to think of a stadium filled with orchids.
Wonder how many vendors they have there?
Will you plan to buy any?


----------



## Elena (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, have fun! Looking forward to the pictures.

I'd love to go one day.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 9, 2009)

I am so jealous!!!! Have a lot of fun and take lots of pictures...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 9, 2009)

Scooby5757 said:


> Do they have a webpage? There never seems to be a lot of info about this one online.



I almost feel bad doing this:

http://www.jgpweb.com/index.htm

If you look really carefully, you'll find a couple of words in English...


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 9, 2009)

streetmorrisart said:


> ...If you look really carefully, you'll find a couple of words in English...



especially if you look at the links...
the computer i was using had no speakers but this seemed entertaining:
http://www.jgpweb.com/cm.htm


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 9, 2009)

Hien said:


> The imagination is stretched to the limit to think of a stadium filled with orchids.
> Wonder how many vendors they have there?
> Will you plan to buy any?


and also think of so many vendors if you want to go back to one, you can't remember which row & how far down they were!
One easily forgets how hard it might be to get plants back to the states. 
I remember seeing a floorplan one year - OMG!!!


----------



## neo-guy (Feb 9, 2009)

Hien said:


> The imagination is stretched to the limit to think of a stadium filled with orchids.
> Wonder how many vendors they have there?
> Will you plan to buy any?



Yes, i do plan to buy some stuff. But only things that are not available here. I can only bring a few plants back. A friend is kind enough to bring them back as he has all the papers and stuff!
Peter T.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 9, 2009)

cool!
enjoy your new plants.

from the promo material, it seems that there'll be a kovachii, or maybe just seedlings....


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 9, 2009)

Peter,

Enjoy! As you leave tommorrow; I also head to Escondido.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, Peter -- What an opportunity! Have a good time, a safe trip, and buy lots of orchids.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 9, 2009)

Have nice time and buy nice plants Peter!!!


Ramon


----------



## ORG (Feb 10, 2009)

Dear Peter,
I will be also there in judging and also at the following meeting at the same time in Tokyo

The 39th Paphiopedilum Asociation meeting in Tokyo 09
The International Paphiopedilum Meeting

Date:　The 15th(Sun) , Feb. in 2009
Place: Sience Museum in Kitanomaru Park 
Spo ncered by Japan Paphiopedilum association (JPA) and Kansai Paphiopedilum Guild (KPG)
Simposium : Theme Paphiopedilum leucochilum around the world 
Simposists

1: Mr. Sam Tsui ( Orchid Inn ) / Paphiopedilum leucochilum in USA
2: Mr. Hsiao Yuan-Chuan ( Incharm Orchid) / Paphiopedilum leucochilum in Taiwan
3. Dr. Masahiro Saito / Paphiopedilum leucochilum in Japan
4. Mr. Olaf Gruss / Paphiopedilum leucochilum in Europe
5. Mr. Alexje Popow / Paphiopedilum leucochilum in Europe & Thailand


NOTE: This meeting will be held in JGP period above. Please visit us when you come to JGP. Contact to Dr. Tanaka ([email protected]) 

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 10, 2009)

green with envy...have a great time Peter and Olaf!

and the other Peter in Escondito...I will just stay home and enjoy the winter...NOT


----------



## ORG (Feb 10, 2009)

Just before I arrived in Tokyo.
The first person which I et here Toshinori Tanaka and then Henry Oakley.

Later more

Olad


----------

